# where is the pcv valve located on a ka24de



## zoomiguel (May 17, 2007)

i need to change my pcv valve but i have no clue where it is ...

any ideas? 


*pictures ... please*


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Under the intake manifold, towards the front. A real bitch to get to. Jack the car up and work from underneath.


----------

